# Quarry Ice Fishing 2/1/09



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Got out for a about an hour and caught 8 gills, 2 keepers and this little guy.

Bass fishing doesn't have to end when the ice is on! Look familiar Mike? I'm still waiting to stick a bigger one through the ice.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

This quarry is a familiar site! Nice work.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job. How thick was the ice?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Marshall said:


> Nice job. How thick was the ice?


Ice was 7+ inches so its going to be awhile before its open. There are two springs where there is open water. Those two spots clearly have warmer water and hopefully they will produce some ice-out fish for me.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice Kevin! No invite  Good job man.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Nice job man.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Kevin, You could be angler of the year next year if you keep fishing that quarry


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't know whats better about that quarry, the fishing or the bikinis.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hows the ice out there? I'm prolly gonna hit the quarry sat.

No kiddin bout those kinis. That place is off the chain in the summertime.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> Hows the ice out there? I'm prolly gonna hit the quarry sat.
> 
> No kiddin bout those kinis. That place is off the chain in the summertime.


Ice is good at 7+". I went out again tonight and caught around 30 gills, no keepers and a few small bass.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Guys be careful out there. Man went thru Alum today!! 10" ice but walked on a 3" honycombed area and went thru around dam area 35 feet of water. Talked with him said he was lucky only went in to waste was able to catch himself and get out. Said he and a few others been fishing area with no problems. So be careful bad spots are hidden under snow and slop. Fished galena and got a couple gills and a small crappie did not fish long. There was a few other guys not much going on.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up slim!!

Kevin...if you're not doing anything on sat, sowbelly and I are plannin on being out there with a buddy of mine who lives there. Not sure what time exactly, but I'd guess late morning.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> Kevin...if you're not doing anything on sat, sowbelly and I are plannin on being out there with a buddy of mine who lives there. Not sure what time exactly, but I'd guess late morning.


Sounds good to me. I have a few spots figured out and even more that I have ruled out! I'll see ya out there. Now we have to see if we can talk Mike into trying out ice fishing...


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Kevin, I'm definitely down with going...I was just waiting for an invite! Give me a call tomorrow or Friday.

Do you have an extra ice-rod (or whatever they're called?). If not, I'll be standing about 6'8" away with my Loomis 

I know a couple of spots that are proven wintering holes


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

fishingredhawk said:


> Kevin, I'm definitely down with going...I was just waiting for an invite! Give me a call tomorrow or Friday.
> 
> Do you have an extra ice-rod (or whatever they're called?). If not, I'll be standing about 6'8" away with my Loomis
> 
> I know a couple of spots that are proven wintering holes


Okay Okay - We have Troy going out and getting stuff for Ice Fishing... Now we have you?!?! If you don't give us "our" time how are we ever going to catch any fish? 

Mike don't worry - I had the smallest long poles I had last year - 6'0 and 6'6's out on the ice saugeye fishing... It takes some getting used to but it can work just fine... I hope you catch a hawg and get hooked ...


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

That rod will work just fine i been using one all winter!! Especially with vibes or jigging spoons. Hey Perchy i was on Alum tonight bought some of those floaty things and ice lure things and big sinkers so i could get them down on the 8 pound test line i was using!! Had a blast could not keep 2 poles in water bluegills all over the place with 2 crappies 1 11 1/2" other 11" plus 8 throw back crappies. Tipped them with waxworms. Wow! wonder what one of those ice graph things would do for me might have to get one!!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have 4 ice rods, so your covered. I imagine that you will be out ripping blades and raps looking for the bass? I caught a 14" last week in the middle of one of the few trees.

Sounds like we're going to have a winter time party at the Bay.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

fishslim said:


> That rod will work just fine i been using one all winter!! Especially with vibes or jigging spoons. Hey Perchy i was on Alum tonight bought some of those floaty things and ice lure things and big sinkers so i could get them down on the 8 pound test line i was using!! Had a blast could not keep 2 poles in water bluegills all over the place with 2 crappies 1 11 1/2" other 11" plus 8 throw back crappies. Tipped them with waxworms. Wow! wonder what one of those ice graph things would do for me might have to get one!!


Troy sounds like you were on the fish... so it would of been just a solid red line.... 

Hows the Auger working out for yah? Don't make me come take it away from you if you start doing to much fishing...


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

My crew will be out around 10am. That work for you guys?

We'll have rods, bait, auger, and 2 vex's...Gonna be warm


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

That works for me. I have rods, two augers, two Vex's, etc.

I just got back, caught 29 bluegills, 1 small bass, and 1 catfish! The catfish was the last fish of the day. The last two times out have been slow until the last hour of daylight then you can catch them as fast as your jig will sink.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sweet. What kinda shape is the ice in?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Ice is great, 8" 6" good clear ice, 2 of melted/frozen snow ice.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm actually getting really excited about this. Bringing the wintertime bass box, hehehe.

Gotta go to a charity bowling event that starts at 10, but I will be home and at the Bay by 11:00 or 11:30.

See you guys then.


----------



## hulapopper87 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey Bassnpro1. The picture you posted is the exact view I have looking out my sliding door. I haven't really posted on the site I usually just read. I hit the quarry pretty hard in the summer but have never really gotten into ice fishing. Also, it is funny to see so many who are familiar with the quarry. Do live in the Bay as well?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hulapopper 87, feel free to stop by tomorrow for a bit. There are going to be a bunch of us out there fishing and goofing off. I'll have an extra rod if you want to fish for a bit and try ice fishing. Should be a nice warm day to boot!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sowbelly and I are hittin R&R in the morning for spikes/wax/minnows. If you guys need anything let me know.


----------



## hulapopper87 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah, I might do that. By the way my name is Jay. Hey, also how big was that catfish you caught? I was wondering if there are any decent sized cats in there. I saw one that was about 14" during the summer when you can see down 14 feet, but haven't seen or heard of any much bigger.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey Kevin sounds like Perchy found those crappies at Alum he said they had a blast catching them and playing with the vex. Thanks for letting me play with your vex this morning those things are just wrong!! Snagged a eye at Indian an then nothing all the rest of day was my worst ice day yet. I do not feel as bad though about 30 others wiffed as well. Saw about 10-15 fish caught was not good. Have fun tomorrow and tell sowbelly to put the long rod back in the truck.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Hardy har har there Troy. I am anxious to get them long poles out but there is a minor problem, too much ice. I'm giving it one more whirl tomorrow and the ice stuff is probably going downstairs next to the hunting stuff, which by the way I finally stuck a doe mid January. Nice to see the local water is back to normal levels too. 

See you guys in the AM.

Sow


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah this ice stuff is all right but i am getting cross-eyed looking down these holes. Matt was saying same thing ready to get the ice off and hit some shallow wood. Sooooonnnnnnnnnnn!! Congrats on Bambi have fun tomorrow.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Troy, we caught about ten gills out of the two holes you were fishing, but nothing worth talking about. Sounds like IL wasn't worth the drive, but thats the way it is sometimes.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Was alright had to drop some parts to a customer that way so it did not hurt so bad. Also lot of guys i knew there we had a good time anyway. Have fun tomorrow.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Good luck today guys. Make sure you show Mike what to do, otherwise he will be standing 20' back pitching his jig at the hole.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Good luck today guys... Lets hope this wind isn't to bad and we can enjoy the whole day...

Mike don't forget your net


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks like fun .........NICE BASS !!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Maybe one of you will get one of those saugeye in there. I have to work today so enjoy.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

good luck, looking forward to a report.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Ice fishing is sweet! We beat up on 'em pretty good today. Other than not being able to drill my own holes with the auger because I'm a wusmaster, I loved every minute of it. It helps when you go with guys that really know what they're doing. Never thought catching bream could be so much fun.Thanks guys.


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

But it was comical watching you try to drill your holes...


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Today was awesome. Brian must have brought back 30 keepers and between everybody I bet 150 fish were caught. Thanks everyone for the good time!


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

It was good to meet you guys today and sure was a blast fishing today. I think Mike is now hooked but will need to learn to soften up on the hooksets. When my lovely wife cleaned them fish tonight there were a few with crossed eye's so I assumed they were Mike's fish. Was still a nice mess a fish even after "Somebody" raided the pile and took out the big one's while we went to eat, however it sure was nice of them to pile the fish back up in a neat pile like we left them. 

Brian


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

Yea, I still cant believe those guys took our fish! It was great to meet all you guys though and hopefully we can get together again sometime.


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

150 fish!!!! that's way too many "GIT SOME!!!" 's for me. Ha ha. Nice work on the fish.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah I had a blast. Was great fishin with you guys. It's sweet going out with someone who's never done it before. Makes me remember my first time.

I'm still chapped over the fish bandits. I'll make sure to tell the quarry master to keep an eye out


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

xtrema said:


> 150 fish!!!! that's way too many "GIT SOME!!!" 's for me. Ha ha. Nice work on the fish.


Unfortunately I dont think I said it at all yesterday. I guess I was saving them up for next time I fish with you!


----------

